# День студентов (Татьянин день)



## Mila (25 Янв 2011)

*Была земля белым-бела, мела метель,
Татьянин день, Татьянин день.
А для меня цвела весна, звенел апрель,
Татьянин день, Татьянин день, Татьянин день.*​

Так случилось, что именно в Татьянин день, 12 января 1755 года, императрица Елизавета Петровна подписала указ «Об учреждении Московского университета», и день 12 января стал официальным университетским днем, в те времена он назывался Днем основания Московского университета. С тех пор святая Татиана считается покровительницей студентов. Кстати, само древнее имя «Татиана» в переводе с греческого означает «устроительница». 

В 60—70 годы 19 века Татьянин день превращается в неофициальный студенческий праздник. К тому же, с него начинались студенческие каникулы, и именно это событие студенческое братство всегда отмечало весело и шумно. Празднование «профессионального» дня студентов имело традиции и ритуал — устраивались торжественные акты с раздачей наград и речами. 

Сначала этот праздник отмечался только в Москве и отмечался очень пышно. По воспоминаниям очевидцев, ежегодное празднование Татьяниного дня было для Москвы настоящим событием. Оно состояло из двух частей: непродолжительной официальной церемонии в здании Московского университета и шумного народного гуляния, участие в котором принимала почти вся столица. 

В 18 — первой половине 19 века университетским, а потому и студенческим, праздником стали торжественные акты в ознаменование окончания учебного года, на них присутствовали многочисленные гости, раздавались награды, произносились речи. В то же время официальным университетским днем, отмечаемым молебном в университетской церкви, было 12 января. Но его называли не Татьяниным днем, а Днем основания Московского университета.

Затем последовал Указ Николая I, в котором он распорядился праздновать не День открытия университета, а подписание акта о его учреждении. Так волей монарха появился студенческий праздник — День студентов.

Несмотря на то, что история праздника своими корнями уходит в далекое прошлое, традиции сохранились и по сей день. Студенты как устраивали широкие гуляния более ста лет назад, так и в 21 веке предпочитают отмечать свой праздник шумно и весело. Кстати, в этот день квартальные даже чрезвычайно нетрезвых студентов не трогали. А если и приближались, то козыряли и осведомлялись: «Не нуждается ли господин студент в помощи?» 

Впрочем, как известно, студент никогда не упустит шанс отдохнуть от учебы — согласно народной мудрости, от бесконечного торжества его отвлекает лишь «горячее» сессионное время.






*Подравляем!!!*​


----------



## akok (25 Янв 2011)

Студенты, поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera (25 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю)!


----------



## De BuSSe (25 Янв 2011)

Сегодня день рождение В.С Высоцкого http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Высоцкий,_Владимир_Семёнович


----------



## thyrex (25 Янв 2011)

Студенты, поздравляю


----------



## S.R (27 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю, хоть и с опозданием!)


----------



## Mila (25 Янв 2012)

​
*По-прежнему темнеет слишком рано.
Январь - тень не наводит на плетень.
А 25-е - День памяти Татьяны...
Его мы знаем как Татьянин день.

От третьего, что нашей эры, века
Хранится имя в памяти людской.
Великомученица... время ей - не лекарь:
Не оживило... но зато - какой

Она была!.. Дочь консула из Рима
Диаконессой Храма назвалась.
Бедняк ли, болен кто - судьбой гонимым,
Всем покровительство - её давала власть.

Потом - явилось время вне закона,
И христиане стали не в чести...
Языческому Богу Аполлону
Ей приказали жертву принести...

Но от её молитв землетрясенье
Случилось... Аполлону вышел крах,
С язычниками вместе, в день весений...
Мятежницу вогнать решили в страх!

Так изощрённо, мстительно пытали ...
Она в ответ - молилась лишь за всех:
Ослеплены те страшной злобой стали,
Кто смог решиться на ужасный грех...

И восемь палачей Христу поверят
(за что и были после казнены...)
Тогда к Диане ей открыли двери,
Но - молнией за то поражены

Мучители... а статуя Дианы
Испепелилась мигом от лучей...
Но в клеть со львом уже вели Татьяну -
Тот приласкался почему-то к ней!

В огонь святую девицу посмели...
Но против силы Духа - силы нет!
И только голову отсечь сумели...
И загубили Жизнь в расцвете лет...

Спустя века, в тот день императрицей
Указ подписан... Университет
Был учреждён... студентам - веселиться: 
Ведь испокон не чтили пиетет,

Гудели в этот день, к разгулу склонны
(да и сейчас гудят: им только дай!)
... Поэт, в Татьяну Пушкина влюблённый,
Давал бы это имя как медаль...​*






*Подравляем!!!*​


----------



## aidoqa (25 Янв 2012)

студенты с праздником!


----------



## Hotab (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю все наших студентов с этим праздником)Желаю вам побольше зачетов и больше сообразительности.Преподаватели,а вам как всегда терпения и здоровья :-D.
Ну и Татьян всех с праздником.Всего вам самого доброго.


----------



## S.R (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю !


----------



## orderman (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю всех студентов и преподавателей с этим праздником!!!


----------



## akok (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Warrior Kratos (25 Янв 2012)

С праздником


----------



## hoper (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю с праздником!!!


----------



## sanada (25 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю всех студентов и преподавателей с праздником!


----------



## грум (26 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю всех студентов.Эх где мои 17 лет.


----------



## Mila (25 Янв 2013)

*Когда зима, перевалив за середину,
Бросает на весну седую тень,
Мы вспоминаем о заступнице студентов
И празднуем Татьянин день.

Ликуют двадцать пятого студенты,
Татьяны именины соберут,
И в храм свои поставить свечи
Святой Татьяне обязательно придут.​*

*Всех студентов, а также кто в душе по прежнему студент, с праздником!*




​


----------



## akok (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sandor (25 Янв 2013)

Мои поздравления!


----------



## shestale (25 Янв 2013)

Всех студентов с праздником!!!


----------



## Tiare (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю)


----------



## Sfera (25 Янв 2013)

С праздником!


----------



## M.B (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## грум (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## mike 1 (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## thyrex (25 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Hotab (28 Янв 2013)

Поздравляю ))))


----------

